

PR for Startups: Advice from TechCrunch & VentureBeat - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2010/04/09/pr-for-startups-dogpatch-labs-event-with-venturebeat-techcrunch/

======
MicahWedemeyer
Also of note: What is the value of the coverage you're courting? Getting TC
coverage for a blogging widget is probably worth quite a lot. Getting TC
coverage for a product aimed at senior citizens, probably not worth a lot.
Maybe you'll get some attention from possible partners, but don't expect it to
drive many customers.

------
adrianwaj
There should be a site to help startups manage their PR, which also interfaces
with press outlets. It could involve Relationship Management, Materials and
Literature, Schedules and Results.

I bet press outlets would like it, as they can be swamped with requests. So on
their side, there could be What's Hot, Exclusive Unreleased Company Updates,
Journalist Feedback for Companies.

\- can also involve event participation and openings: so a
<http://sonicbids.com> for startups.

~~~
seanmcdonnell
you mean something like this? <http://presslift.com/>

or this: <http://www.pitchengine.com/>

(both via [http://www.inc.com/howard-
greenstein/2010/02/2_services_to_h...](http://www.inc.com/howard-
greenstein/2010/02/2_services_to_help_startups_pr.html?partner=newsletter_Startup)
)

~~~
adrianwaj
Yeah, some sort of major improvement on net newswires, eg
<http://www.prlog.org/>

